# WIe Billig-Airlines abkassieren!



## Gamer090 (17. Juli 2018)

DIe Billig-Airlines mit ihren tiefen Preisen, die meisten sind schn mit so einer geflogen und merkten erst zu spät wie sie zusätzliche Kosten zahlen mussten. 

Gebühren für das Aufgabegepäck oder das Essen das nicht mehr im Standardpreis enthalen ist, mit diesen Gebühren wird ordentlich abkassiert.
Aber auch zusätzliche Dienstleistungen wie ein Mietauto oder das Aufgeben des Gepäcks beim Hotel bringen den Airlines zusätzliche Einnahmen.
Bei Ryanair zahlt nach eigenen Angaben jeder zweite für die Sitzplatzwahl und damit gehören sie wie Easyjet zu den Top 10 der Airlines was Nebeneinnahmen angeht.

Die US Airline Spirit verlangt sogar Gebühren für das Handgepäck und damit gehört diese Airline zur Nr.1 was Nebeneinnahmen angeht.
Auch die herkömmlichen Airlines haben diese Preisgestaltung zum Teil übernommen um weiterhin Wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben.

Quelle: n-tv.de

Was denkt ihr darüber?

Ich bin schon mal mit Eurowings und Germanwings geflogen und war ganz ok vom Preis her aber ich hätte bei den herkömmllichen Airlines kaum mehr bezahlt oder sogar das selbe.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Juli 2018)

Das ist keine Abzocke und vollkommen in Ordnung. Niemand ist gezwungen, günstig zu fliegen.

Flog letztens mit Sunexpress. Wer braucht unbedingt Essen bei einem 3-stündigen Flug? Beinfreiheit war auch schon einmal schlechter.
Und ja, der Flug war tatsächlich wesentlich günstiger als bei den bekannteren Airlines.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2018)

Klar ist niemand gezwungen günstig zu fliegen  Aber wie schon geschrieben, oft kommt man auf einen ähnlchen Preis wie bei den herkömmlichen Airlines.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

Man kommt auf einen ähnlichen Preis, wenn man einen ähnlichen Service will und demnach zusätzliche Leistungen in Anspruch niemand. Ist doch vollkommen ok.


----------



## ich558 (18. Juli 2018)

Du musst ja nicht extra kostenpflichtig Plätze reservieren oder ein Mietauto nehmen. Essen braucht man auch nicht wirklich. Also wo liegt hier eine Abzocke?


----------



## Arrandale (18. Juli 2018)

Ich würde dir ja hier jetzt nen Text hinklatschen, aber hier ist das sehr nett erklärt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=069y1MpOkQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (18. Juli 2018)

Tja, wer billig fliegt fliegt zweimal... Ähhhm, oder wie war der Spruch? 
Hatte auch mal überlegt mit dem Billigflieger von Berlin nach Bremen zu fliegen. Hab dann doch das Fahrrad genommen. War nicht billiger, aber schöner.


----------



## P2063 (18. Juli 2018)

NEIN! DOCH! OH!

große Überraschung, extras kosten Geld...

Aber das ist bei den großen Airlines genauso, wenn man First Class Service will muss man dafür auch extra bezahlen und ohne aufgegebenes Gepäck ist auch Lufthansa günstiger. Ich fliege relativ häufig zum Spaß quer durch Europa, mal ein Wochenende in Madrid, Paris, Rom, Lissabon, London, Mailand, Sofia... wir schauen einfach ab und zu nach günstigen Flügen in 4-7 Monaten und nehmen immer nur Handgepäck mit, Ziel relativ egal so lange wir da entweder noch nicht waren oder es uns dort gefällt, und wir finden immer return trips für unter 100-130€. Haben vor kurzem erst ein verlängertes Wochenende in Barcelona im Oktober gebucht, mit Lufthansa hin und zurück knapp 90€ pro Person. Letztes jahr haben wir sogar eine LH Business Class Verbindung nach Oslo gefunden, die mit 94€ nur 5€ teurer war als die Holzklasse.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2018)

Klar kosten Extras...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juli 2018)

Einfach first class buchen oder mit dem Auto fahren.


----------



## shadie (18. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Man kommt auf einen ähnlichen Preis, wenn man einen ähnlichen Service will und demnach zusätzliche Leistungen in Anspruch niemand. Ist doch vollkommen ok.



Ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich das Problem.

Diese Billig Flüge sind super für Geschäftsreisen oder "Pendler" welche Montags zur Firma fliegen und Freitag wieder heim.

Auf Kurzstreckenflügen brauche ich kein Essen und meistens auch kein großartiges Gepäck.

Und somit kann ich mir direkt für meine Bedürfnisse/Anforderungen das günstigste Angebot auswählen.
Ist doch gut oder nicht?



Ist doch ansonsten die gleiche Argumentation wie bei F2P.
Kaufe ich einen Vollpreistitel sollte der alle Inhalte gleich zur Verfügung haben (Hust.....Battlefield wo man noch alles freispielen muss......)
Kaufe ich F2P werden mir entweder Dinge vorenthalten die ich kostenpflichtig nachkaufen muss.
Oder mir mühsam ergrinden muss (Hust....Battlefield).


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Klar ist niemand gezwungen günstig zu fliegen  Aber wie schon geschrieben, oft kommt man auf einen ähnlchen Preis wie bei den herkömmlichen Airlines.



Wo kommt wohl der deutlich günstigere Preis (z. T.) her? Eben, genau weil die Billig-Airlines manche Leistungen aus dem Standardpaket rausnehmen. Und guess what: wer nicht zu blöd ist, sich ordentlich zu informieren (sprich: bei dem kinderleichten Buchungsprozess LESEN was man anklickt), der erlebt auch keinerlei böse Überraschungen. Und wer nicht vollkommen vertrottelt ist, kann sich alle eventuell (!) benötigten Dinge auch anderweitig organisieren.

Wer braucht denn bitte zumindest auf innereuropäischen Flügen schlechtes Bordessen? Und die "Inklusivgetränke" bei Standardflügen beschränken sich in der Regel auch auf einen 0,2l Kaffee und einen 02,l Softdrink. Da ist man mit der Halbliterflasche Wasser, die man mit an Bord nehmen kann, ohnehin besser bedient. Ich komme auch auf 5-Tages-Städtereise wunderbar mit einer Reisetasche für's Handgepäck aus und habe trotzdem jeden Tag frische Klamotten an. So what, man spart halt massiv, wenn man sich nicht komplett pampern ("abwischen, pudern, neuwickeln") lässt. Wer mehr Service möchte, kann ja gerne dafür bezahlen. Ich gebe das Geld dann lieber bspw. für lecker Essen am Urlaubsort aus


----------



## XT1024 (18. Juli 2018)

Das taucht auch immer wieder mal im TV  auf, mit dem wenig überraschenden Ergebnis, dass, wenn man alles braucht und will, die herkömmliche Airline am Ende sogar billiger oder wenigstens komfortabler (auf die letzten 5-10 € wird es ja nicht ankommen) sein kann da ein verrückter, teurer Transfer ggf. wegfällt.




Gamer090 schrieb:


> und merkten erst zu spät wie sie zusätzliche Kosten zahlen mussten.


Ach, das ist doch Unfug, zumindest seit geraumer Zeit bei der ach so bösen Ryanair.


Ich habe keine Aktien aber wenn ich immer wieder von solchen an Hörensagen grenzenden Gruselgeschichten von vor X Jahren oder dem Mob, der sich einfach zu dämlich anstellt, lese... 


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gebühren für das Aufgabegepäck


Das steht ja wohl rechtzeitig dabei aber hier eine Gegenfrage: warum sollte _ich_ denn dafür bezahlen obwohl ich nur mit Handgepäck reise?



Gamer090 schrieb:


> oder das Essen das nicht mehr im Standardpreis enthalen ist


Eine Stunde Flug ohne Futter ist offenbar wirklich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Das habe ich häufig genug auf Weg nach STN gesehen. 
Wenn man nur etwas mitnehmen könnte.


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Aber auch zusätzliche Dienstleistungen wie ein Mietauto oder das Aufgeben des Gepäcks beim Hotel bringen den Airlines zusätzliche Einnahmen.


Was hat das mit "Wie Billig-Airlines abkassieren" zu tun? Mir ist es doch recht, wenn die anderen meinen 9,99 € Flug subventionieren, egal ob mit der 0,33l Bierdose für 5 € oder anderen, *optionalen* Leistungen.

Psst: auch die BA hatte mir Hotels, Mietwagen und Transfers angeboten. Ob die daran auch etwas verdienen ähh kräftig abkassieren?


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei Ryanair zahlt nach eigenen Angaben jeder zweite für die Sitzplatzwahl und damit gehören sie wie Easyjet zu den Top 10 der Airlines was Nebeneinnahmen angeht.


Wird jemand dazu gezwungen oder noch besser: ist der Sitzplatz bei BA, LH und co. billiger? Ich glaube es nicht.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mal mit Eurowings und Germanwings geflogen und war ganz ok vom Preis her aber ich hätte bei den herkömmllichen Airlines kaum mehr bezahlt oder sogar das selbe.


Das ist doch der Punkt. Wer jeden &%/( braucht, muss halt mal den Kopf bzw. Taschenrechner anstrengen und *gerne auch einmal über das Konzept "Billigairline" nachdenken*.
Was interessieren mich obskure Vergleiche wie viel aufgegebenes Gepäck, ein Drei-Gänge-Menü  und was nicht alles mehr kostet um dann auf LH und co. Preisniveau zu sein?




Das größere Problem sehe ich in so manchem _Billig_-Flughafen in gar grausiger Lage und entsprechenden Transfer(un)möglichkeiten. Ich hatte letztens mal über Barcelona (Reus, Girona ) nachgedacht aber das für den Moment wieder verworfen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2018)

Dass die extrem billigen Preise einen Haken haben müssen muss jedem normal denkenden Menschen eigentlich klar sein.
Wer so naiv ist und glaubt den gleichen Dienstleistungsumfang wie bei viel teureren Konkurrenten zu bekommen dem kann man da auch nicht helfen.

Ich finde es gut dass es die Option gibt, in der Reisklasse für wenig Euros komplett komfortfrei zu reisen - denn wenn ich wirklich nur fix von A nach B muss bietet sich das an (ich lege sowieso keinen Wert auf Komfort, Essen usw. beim reisen). Klar, wenn ich muss 8 Studnen in nem Flugzeug sitzen würde ich nicht mit Billigfliegern reisen. Das ist selbst mit "normalen" Airlines (in der bezahlbaren Economy) schon kein Spaß.


----------



## onlygaming (18. Juli 2018)

Also geflogen bin ich noch nicht aber auf längeren ICE Reisen gönne ich mir dann auch mal das 1. Klasse Ticket, ist es mir einfach wert, wenn die Strecke nicht so lang ist kann man auch mit dem IC oder der Regio (2. Klasse) fahren. Für längere Flüge würde ich mir denke ich dann auch überlegen in die Business Class zu gehen, z.B für nen Roadtrip nach Amerika.

Von daher find ich es eine gute Alternative, jedoch muss man auch immer damit rechnen das jmd streikt, was bei Namenhaften Airlines nicht so oft der Fall ist (Leider jedoch auch hier ab und zu)


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Also geflogen bin ich noch nicht aber auf längeren ICE Reisen gönne ich mir dann auch mal das 1. Klasse Ticket, ist es mir einfach wert



Die Preise sind nicht wirklich vergleichbar zwischen Zug und Flugzeug.
Du überlegst es dir schnell zwei mal wenn ein Economy-Ticket 350€ kostet und ein 1st Class-Ticket 1200€.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Juli 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr darüber?



Man bekommt das was man zahlt. Wer billig will bekommt billig.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn bitte zumindest auf innereuropäischen Flügen schlechtes Bordessen?


Ich  Natürlich kann ich genau so gut am Flughafen für 15-20€ etwas essen aber diese Augaben dann beim Flugpreis dazu rechnen bitte, man hätte ja schliesslich im flugzeug etwas bekommen können  
Und ich meine nicht ein kleines Brötchen, das kriegst du auch am Flughafen inkl. Getränk für höchstens 10€, ok, es gibt Ausnahmen!



> Und die "Inklusivgetränke" bei Standardflügen beschränken sich in der Regel auch auf einen 0,2l Kaffee und einen 02,l Softdrink. Da ist man mit der Halbliterflasche Wasser, die man mit an Bord nehmen kann, ohnehin besser bedient.


Denn tipp das man eine Leere Halbliterflasche mitnehmen soll um sie nach der Zollkontrolle mit Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn zu füllen habe ich auch schon gehört, ein guter Tipp  



XT1024 schrieb:


> Das steht ja wohl rechtzeitig dabei aber hier eine Gegenfrage: warum sollte _ich_ denn dafür bezahlen obwohl ich nur mit Handgepäck reise?


 Kannst du machen und wenn man nur ein paar Tage weg ist dann reicht das auch aber sobald du mal 2 Wochen in den Urlaub gehst, musst du dich entscheiden entweder genug Kleidung mitzunehmen oder einen Wäscheservice vor Ort zu bezahlen. Der Wäscheservice kostet nicht viel, aber seien wir mal ehrlich, wer will schon während den Ferien Wäsche waschen? 



> Eine Stunde Flug ohne Futter ist offenbar wirklich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Das habe ich häufig genug auf Weg nach STN gesehen.


 Bei so kurzen Flügen lohnt sich das Flugzeug eh kaum, da würde ich mich nach einer Zugverbindung umschauen. Zu der einen Flugstunde kommt noch die Wartezeit am Flughafen dazu und wenn man nicht gerade in der Nähe wohnt u.a. ein längerer Weg als zum Bahnhof. Da kann es schon mal sein das ein einstündiger Flug eigentlich 2-3h dauert wegen der Wartezeit und den weiten Wegen.




> Das größere Problem sehe ich in so manchem _Billig_-Flughafen in gar grausiger Lage und entsprechenden Transfer(un)möglichkeiten. Ich hatte letztens mal über Barcelona (Reus, Girona ) nachgedacht aber das für den Moment wieder verworfen.


Mhm, dann landest du mit dem Flugezeug irgendwo im niergendwo und musst noch 1h mit dem Bus oder UBahn zum Hotel fahren, als ich mal in London war musste ich 1h mit der Ubahn zum Hotel fahren. Und dann hatte ich noch das "Pech" genau neben der Tür zu sitzen, der Piepton der Türen hat mir Kopfschmerzen bereitet!  



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass die extrem billigen Preise einen Haken haben müssen muss jedem normal denkenden Menschen eigentlich klar sein.
> Wer so naiv ist und glaubt den gleichen Dienstleistungsumfang wie bei viel teureren Konkurrenten zu bekommen dem kann man da auch nicht helfen.


Tja, das musst du eben mal denen erklären die es nicht kapieren, ich bevorzuge nach diversen Flügen die normalen Airlines!



> Ich finde es gut dass es die Option gibt, in der Reisklasse für wenig Euros komplett komfortfrei zu reisen - denn wenn ich wirklich nur fix von A nach B muss bietet sich das an (ich lege sowieso keinen Wert auf Komfort, Essen usw. beim reisen). Klar, wenn ich muss 8 Studnen in nem Flugzeug sitzen würde ich nicht mit Billigfliegern reisen. Das ist selbst mit "normalen" Airlines (in der bezahlbaren Economy) schon kein Spaß.


Wenn man sowieso keinen Wert auf Komfort legt dann sind die Billig Airlines was für dich aber bei Langstrecke wirst du keine Billig Airlines finden, das lohnt sich nicht für die. Das Flugzeug muss ständig mit neuen Fluggästen gefüllt werden sonst lohnt sich das ganze nicht.
Und wenn bei Langstrecke das Essen nicht inklusive ist, dann gibt es aber Ärger während des Fluges!  Ich denke da will kein Fluggast hören: "Entschuldigen Sie, aber bei Ihrem 10h Flug haben Sie kein Essen hinzugebucht. Wie haben aber Sandwiches und Snacks da"


----------



## mrmurphy007 (18. Juli 2018)

Uh, oh, die ganze Diskussion hier geht am eigentlichen Problem vorbei. Die Billigflieger sind hauptsächlich deshalb so billig, weil an Personal, Wartung und Sicherheit  gespart wird. So sind viele der Pilot bei Ryanair Scheinselbstständige, die zu einem Minimallohn arbeiten oder es wird nur die absolut minimale Menge an Treibstoff mitgeführt, sodass bei einer Umleitung zu einem anderen Flughafen bereits Gefahr besteht, dass der Sprit ausgeht (mehrfach schon geschehen).


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Uh, oh, die ganze Diskussion hier geht am eigentlichen Problem vorbei. Die Billigflieger sind hauptsächlich deshalb so billig, weil an Personal, Wartung und Sicherheit  gespart wird. So sind viele der Pilot bei Ryanair Scheinselbstständige, die zu einem Minimallohn arbeiten oder es wird nur die absolut minimale Menge an Treibstoff mitgeführt, sodass bei einer Umleitung zu einem anderen Flughafen bereits Gefahr besteht, dass der Sprit ausgeht (mehrfach schon geschehen).



Gibt es dann da keine Vorschriften wie viel Sprit sie extra tanken müssen? Oder wird einfach auf die Gallone genau bis zu dem Punkt getankt?


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Uh, oh, die ganze Diskussion hier geht am eigentlichen Problem vorbei. Die Billigflieger sind hauptsächlich deshalb so billig, weil an Personal, Wartung und Sicherheit  gespart wird. So sind viele der Pilot bei Ryanair Scheinselbstständige, die zu einem Minimallohn arbeiten oder es wird nur die absolut minimale Menge an Treibstoff mitgeführt, sodass bei einer Umleitung zu einem anderen Flughafen bereits Gefahr besteht, dass der Sprit ausgeht (mehrfach schon geschehen).


Das Video von WendoverProductions hat es eigentlich ziemlich gut erklärt. Aber nein, die Leute wissen es alle besser xD

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (18. Juli 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gibt es dann da keine Vorschriften wie viel Sprit sie extra tanken müssen? Oder wird einfach auf die Gallone genau bis zu dem Punkt getankt?



Hier ist die Originalmeldung. Sicherheitsmangel: Ryanair-Piloten fliegen mit zu wenig Sprit | ZEIT ONLINE Wobei ich das in einer längeren Reportage gelesen haben und nicht mehr finden konnte.


----------



## onlygaming (19. Juli 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Preise sind nicht wirklich vergleichbar zwischen Zug und Flugzeug.
> Du überlegst es dir schnell zwei mal wenn ein Economy-Ticket 350€ kostet und ein 1st Class-Ticket 1200€.


Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, allerdings ist ein America Roadtrip etwas einmaliges was einige Zeit für Planung/Strukturierung in Anspruch nimmt, und da darf man sich dann auch Mal was gönnen, macht man ja nur einmal im Leben, andere fahren im "Alter" mit der Aida durch die Weltmeere 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juli 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Hier ist die Originalmeldung. Sicherheitsmangel: Ryanair-Piloten fliegen mit zu wenig Sprit | ZEIT ONLINE Wobei ich das in einer längeren Reportage gelesen haben und nicht mehr finden konnte.



 Jetzt weiss ich weshalb ich besser nicht mit Ryannair fliege! Mag sein das es nie wieder vorgekommen ist aber da zahle ich doch lieber ein bisschen mehr damit der Tank genug Sprit hat.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Juli 2018)

Ich bin nach England geflogen für nen 20iger mit Ryanair...... Is mir doch Wurst wenn 1,5 stunden nix zu essen gibt und man eng sitzt.... Ich hab nur nen 20iger gezahlt.... Besser als Lufthansa und Co....

In dem Fall is Geiz wirklich geil.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juli 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich bin nach England geflogen für nen 20iger mit Ryanair...... Is mir doch Wurst wenn 1,5 stunden nix zu essen gibt und man eng sitzt.... Ich hab nur nen 20iger gezahlt.... Besser als Lufthansa und Co....
> 
> In dem Fall is Geiz wirklich geil.



Bei so kurzen Strecken lohnt sich das Essen kaum da hast du Recht, aber gab es nicht mindestens etwas kleines zu trinken?


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich weshalb ich besser nicht mit Ryannair fliege! Mag sein das es nie wieder vorgekommen ist aber da zahle ich doch lieber ein bisschen mehr damit der Tank genug Sprit hat.


Alle Airlines kalkulieren extrem knapp. Weniger Gewicht im Tank = mehr Gewicht welches man laden kann...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. Juli 2018)

Artikel gelesen? Andere Airlines hatten das Problem nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Artikel gelesen? Andere Airlines hatten das Problem nicht.


Ja und? Sie waren mehr als eine Stunde in der Luft, zusätzlich. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> *Alle Airlines kalkulieren extrem knapp.* Weniger Gewicht im Tank = mehr Gewicht welches man laden kann...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk





mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Artikel gelesen? *Andere Airlines* hatten das Problem nicht.







Hätten alle Airlines wie Ryanair kalkuliert, wäre es in Madrid kritisch geworden. Ryanair bewegt sich bewusst in einer Grauzone in der Hoffnung, dass andere es nicht tun.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Juli 2018)

Ein Flieger von SunExpress musste auch mal früher landen, weil der Sprit nicht bis zum Ziel reichte.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Hätten alle Airlines wie Ryanair kalkuliert, wäre es in Madrid kritisch geworden. Ryanair bewegt sich bewusst in einer Grauzone in der Hoffnung, dass andere es nicht tun.


RyanAir bewegt sich bewusst in der Grauzone weil es Kosten spart und damit den Profit steigert.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. Juli 2018)

Auf Kosten der Sicherheit und auf Kosten anderer Airlines.


----------



## Rattan (29. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Also wo liegt hier eine Abzocke?




Die abgezockten sind die Bediensteten der jeweiligen Airline. Irgendwer zahlt den Preis dafür, das du billig fliegen kannst.

Irgendjemand zahlt den Preis den du nicht bereit bist zu zahlen, manchmal sogar mit seinem Leben. Siehe das eingestürzte Textilfabrikgebäude vor ein paar Jahren. Da haben hunderte junge Mädchen ihr Leben für solche Billigheimer gelassen, wie ihr es seid.


----------

